# How do I network a HP 1510 all-in-one printer ?



## azivins (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a wireless network, using a USRobotics router. I want to set up my HP 1510 all-in-one printer as a network printer, but the HP website says this printer doesn't support network printing. Is this correct ? Is anyone using HP1510 PSC as a network printer ? How can I use this as a network printer ?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
The questions are:
How big a network.What is connected to it?
Do you mean a printer that all of the pc's on your "network" can use as a default printer,or do you mean something else?
What is your operating system?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"How can I use this as a network printer ?"

By installing it on one computer and sharing it with the other computers on your network.


----------



## azivins (Mar 25, 2007)

I have XP home version, yes, a printer that all of my family's wireless laptops can print to. I have a PC that the printer is wired to currently, and 3 laptops that I'd like to setup to allow them to use the printer as a default printer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Following is a wizard way to enable file and printer sharing. After connecting the printer on the laptops you then go into Printers and Faxes - right click on the printer - select 'Set as Default printer.'

Run the Network Setup wizard (found in Control Panel of XP). Tell it each of your computers connects to the internet via "residential gateway" and that you want to enable file and printer sharing. Create a disk at the end only if you have a Windows PC other than XP or 2k Pro.

Windows XP firewall (if SP2) will be properly configured by the wizard. You must uninstall or properly configure any 3rd party firewalls on each machine. Unique computer names and same workgroup, of course.

The Shared Documents folder is automatically shared. Any other folders (or drives) or printers you want to share, just right click on them and sharing ... . When sharing a printer, accept the offer to load other drivers if your other PCs have different Operating System(s).

When you first go into My Network Places there will be nothing there. The first time you click on 'View Workgroup computers' will probably result in great disappointment. It takes awhile (20 minutes or so) before all the computers in the workgroup get up-to-date and accurate lists of the other computers. Often you can speed up this process via Search for other computers.

When computers show up in My Network Places, double click on one to see its shares. If that includes a printer, you can right click on the printer to connect to it.


----------



## manicdoom (May 3, 2007)

Hello there. I ran into a problem. I installed on my main computer (runs with XP SP2) the HP PSC 1510. I recently purchased a new laptop (Vista Premium). I want to print the files I made in the Laptop with the Network Printer. However, there seems to be a problem.
First I go to Control Panel (on my laptop) and add a new printer. I select Networkprinter and can "see" my new printer in the list. However, I get a message that I must install drivers for the printer on my laptop! I downloaded the newest software for Vista and installed it. Somehow my laptop can't connect with the new printer.
On my main computer I made sure that the new printer is "shared".


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome manicdoom.

Since azivins may not be finished with this thread please start your own.


----------



## opticalprime (Jun 21, 2007)

I found that the HP website is correct is saying the All-in-One print drivers don't work over the network, although I don't understand why. In any case the option is to find a compatible DeskJet driver - for my friends All-in-One 5610 the DeskJet 550c worked, but I had to install all of that software on the machine, since I'm not good at deciphering which file the network driver really is.

*Update:* it may be possible to get the specific driver off of the Window OS disk, but I couldn't find that - follow this link for details


----------



## emedwhat (Jul 25, 2007)

I found out that PSC 500 which is in the list of windows printer set-up can be used instead of 1510.


----------

